
Show HN: Search and discover top GitHub Repos - zthomas
http://www.gitlogs.com/search
======
zthomas
Author here, this is created with React and is basically an better interface
on top of the Github search API. If you authenticate with your Github account,
you'll increase the search rate limit.

